# Lovely to have met you all at the Rally in Exmoor



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomers, 

Just wanted to say it was great to have met everyone at the Rally, i'm sure you'll agree fun was had by all. Will look forward to meeting up with anyone who's going abroad this year, we will certainly look out for you along the way! 8)

Take care

Julie
(Daves wife)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie and Dave, which part of France will you be in August? or will you have moved further afield by then...
Mandy and Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

might be as far down as Lacanau (South West) girond part of France hopefully trying to learn to surf


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, we didn't get to the Sportsman til Sun. Afternoon (got shangaied at the Newbury show). We enjoyed meeting those that were staying until the Monday - Hope we can make the next one!

I hear the motorhome list is arranging one at the same venue around Sept. time. Can't find any info on it at the site though - anyone got any details on it?

In a previous post, there was a suggestion that we could have a rally area at the York show. Failing this, If those going to the show posted what area they would be in (Club or General), and put the Site Logo in their van window, we may have a better chance of meeting each other.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Rob, well there will details of rally bits and pieces in the newsletter going out today, we still need a couple of volunteers for Rally marshals, and then i can start organising dates and venues


----------

